# what to do with 50.00 ...........



## 84cent (Jun 6, 2012)

Try a larger sum here.
*
Bal:  $50.00*

Already placed 4.


1.  Del Potro +2.5 Sets > Federer, (-238), 28.56/12.00.....................................3-2
2.  IF'd from #1: Djok > Tsonga, (-525), 40.56/7.73.........................................3-2
3.  FRA -3 > Estonia @ HT, (-118), 21.56/18.27..............................................4-0  
4.  CIN > PIT for 5 Inn, (-150), 18.00/12.00.....................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 6, 2012)

5. BOS/MIA Und 33.5 for 1st 9 min, (-120), 36.00/30.00.......................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 6, 2012)

16-11, 2:53, 1Q

6. BOS/MIA Und 172.5 LIVE, (-110), 22.00/20.00...........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 6, 2012)

65-60, end 3rd

7. BOS/MIA ^171 LIVE, (-115), 23.00/20.00..................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 6, 2012)

70-69 B, 9:06

8. MIA -2.5 > BOS LIVE, (-120), 15.60/13.00.........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 6, 2012)

78-75 M, 5:16

9. BOS +5.5 > MIA LIVE, (-120), 16.80/14.00.....................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 6, 2012)

10. SHARAPOVA 2-0 > KINEPI, (-115), 5.29/4.60..................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 6, 2012)

11. NADAL 3-0 > ALMAGRO, (-245), 83.30/34.00............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 7, 2012)

12. SAS/OKC ^37.5 for 1st 9 min, (-115), 34.50/30.00...........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 7, 2012)

43-28 , 9:00

13. OKC > SAS for 2Q LIVE, (-165), 16.50/10.00....................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 7, 2012)

14. TEX > OAK for 5 Inn, (-154), 10.01/6.50.............................................................
15. TEX -1 > OAK, (-129), 18.06/14.00....................................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 7, 2012)

107-99, 15 seconds

16. OKC -6.5 > SAS live, (-250),12.52/5.01...........................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 7, 2012)

17. MIL > CHC, (-113), 7.35/6.50............................................. (Garza/Wolf)


----------



## 84cent (Jun 7, 2012)

Errani leads 4-3* in 3rd

18. ERRANI > STOSUR LIVE, (-115), 34.50/30.00.....................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 7, 2012)

15-40
30-40 on more shot
dc shit
bp df

ha ha.  break and serve for the match


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

19. BOS +0.5 > MIA for 1Q, (-105), 5.25/5.00................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

Note:  underlined

17. MIL > CHC, (-113), 7.35/6.50............................................. (Garza/Wolf)


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

26-16, end 1

20. MIA/BOS Und 177 LIVE, (-110), 37.40/34.00............................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

21. BOS -3 > MIA for 2H, (-125), 20.89	/16.71................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

22. NADAL > FERRER, (-1075), 45.15/4.20...........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

note: underline

22. NADAL > FERRER, (-1075), 45.15/4.20...........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

*4-1 Rafa in 2nd set during rain delay

25. FERRER/NADAL ^24.5 LIVE, (+100), 25.00/25.00....................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

84cent said:
			
		

> *4-1 Rafa in 2nd set during rain delay
> 
> 25. FERRER/NADAL ^24.5 LIVE, (+100), 25.00/25.00....................................



= #23


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

24. FED > DJOK for 1st Set, (+140), 15.00/21.00...................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

25. FED > DJOK for 1st Set, (+140), 10.00/14.00...................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

Djoker just won 1st set

26. DJOK > FED for 2nd Set LIVE, (-165), 82.50/50.00................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

27. IF'd 26: GRE +1 > POL, (-280), 8.40/3.00............................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

2-0 Djok leads.  LIVE

28. Djok wins game 1 of set 3, (-365), 23.36/6.40......................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

29. Live In-Play Tennis  101 N.Djokovic wins game 7 of set 3,(-365), 7.30/2.00................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

30. Chalon Sur > Orleans, (-340), 2.04/0.60.............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

31. Barcelona/R.Madrid ^76.5 for 2H, (-110), 19.80/18.00.........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 8, 2012)

32. KC/PIT Und 4.0 for 5 Inn, (-135), 10.53/7.80.............................................
33. KC/PIT Und 0.5 for 1st Inn, (-120), 36.00/30.00.......................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 9, 2012)

34. ATL -1 > SAS for 1Q, (-115), 80.50/70.00......................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 9, 2012)

almost forgot

35. WAS > NYL for 2H, (-310), 77.50/25.00...................................................
36. IF'd 35: TUL/CHI Und 36 for 1Q, (-110), 98.26/89.33....................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 9, 2012)

37. PHO/LAS ^82 for 1H, (-110), 85.80/78.00.................................
38. IF'd 37: LAD +2.5 > SEA, (-290), 72.50/25.00................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 9, 2012)

84cent said:
			
		

> 37. PHO/LAS ^82 for 1H, (-110), 85.80/78.00.................................
> 38. IF'd 37: LAD +2.5 > SEA, (-290), 72.50/25.00................................



lol.  #38 is not an if bet.  I forget to hit the button and processed it as normal.   definitely not what I wanted


correction:

37. PHO/LAS ^82 for 1H, (-110), 85.80/78.00.................................
38. LAD +2.5 > SEA, (-290), 72.50/25.00.......................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 9, 2012)

39. IF'd 38: PHO/LAS ^82 for 1H, (-110), 73.70/67.00.................................
40. IF'd 39: CHI > TUL for 2H, (-570), 96.90/17.00.....................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 9, 2012)

pending:

37. PHO/LAS ^82 for 1H, (-110), 85.80/78.00...........................................
38. LAD +2.5 > SEA, (-290), 72.50/25.00.................................................
39. IF'd 38: PHO/LAS ^82 for 1H, (-110), 73.70/67.00.................................
40. IF'd 39: CHI > TUL for 2H, (-570), 96.90/17.00.....................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 10, 2012)

went off the rocker there a bit.  had built it up to 200.00... then it would've been at precisely 400.00 if the PHO/LAS ^82 had hit... but they didn't make it.  then dropped all the way down to $9.05.   then made a bet for 7.06/7.98 on Germ -0.5, followed up w/ an IF of LAA/COL ^11 for 12.01/12.97 which put it at exactly $30.00.

one pending.  so to continue


51. SEA Und 33 for 1H, (-110), 1.65/1.50..............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 10, 2012)

52. MIA -1.5 > BOS for 1st 6 min, (-115), 9.78/8.50.......................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 10, 2012)

15-12 Bos, 1q

53. BOS > MIA LIVE for 1H, (+105), 8.80/9.24......................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 10, 2012)

35-30 bos, 2q

54. MIA > BOS LIVE for 1H, (+160), 8.80/14.08....................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 10, 2012)

49-38 bos, 2q

55. BOS -8.5 > MIA for 1H< (-105), 4.03/3.84....................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 10, 2012)

this loses it would leave 1.99

56. PARLAY: MIA -9 > BOS for 2H (-120), DJOK/NADAL ^3.5 Sets (-160), 16.14/31.94.......................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 10, 2012)

volleyball

57. IF'd 56: IRAN > JAPAN, (-125), 12.41/9.93.................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 11, 2012)

didn't get to post these last 3.  they were all if'd out of #57.


58.  IF'd 57: LAD +2.5 > SEA, (-370), 22.20/6.00...........................................
59.  IF'd 58: TEX scores 1st, (-155), 4.65/3.00.............................................
60.  IF'd 59: USA -2.5 > D.REP, (-170), 3.40/2.00..................................................


$3.40	$2.00	Pending	6/10/12 5:00pm  Volleyball Other Sports  317 USA -2½ -170* vs Dominican Republic 
$4.65	$3.00*	Pending	6/10/12 4:00pm  Props Baseball  1925 TEX scores first -155* vs SFO scores first  (Fixed Price)
$22.20	$6.00*	Pending	6/10/12 4:10pm  MLB Baseball  929 Los Angeles Dodgers +2½ -370*

these were all winners.   once Djokovic match concludes, bal will be at 71.00 ... from low of 9.05.   
nice, quick turnaround.  should be able to go back up from there


----------



## 84cent (Jun 11, 2012)

61. IF'd 60: DET +0.5 > CIN for 5th Inn LIVE, (-360), 5.40/1.50............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 11, 2012)

62. Not Nadal in 4 Sets LIVE, (-190), 1.98/1.04..........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 11, 2012)

63. YOUZHNY/HAASE Und 23, (-115), 7.45/6.48......................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 12, 2012)

didnt get to post this

64. TEIXEIRA Ttl Bases > C.JONES, (-110), $25.30/$23.00......................................


Pending	6/11/12 7:05pm  Props Baseball  6603 NYY M.Teixeira total bases -110* vs ATL C.Jones total bases  (Fixed Price)


----------



## 84cent (Jun 12, 2012)

4-0, end 2nd

65. IF'd 64: BOS/MIA ^9 LIVE, (-130), 39.00/30.00....................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 12, 2012)

66. IF'd 65: LAD +2.5 > LAA, (-335), 56.95/17.00.................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 12, 2012)

67. BOS > MIA for 7th Inn LIVE, (-116), 32.83/28.30......................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 12, 2012)

4-1, top 8

68. BOS +3 > MIA, (-170), 34.00/20.00............................................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 12, 2012)

69. JAPAN -PK- > AUSTRALIA, (-108), 46.44/43.00.............................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 12, 2012)

70. IF'd 69: SEPPI > STEPANEK, (-140), 42.00/30.00.....................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 12, 2012)

71. TOMIC > HAAS, (-130), 16.90/13.00...........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 12, 2012)

72. IF'd 71: CZECH -PK- > GREECE for 1H, (-150), 15.00/10.00..............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 13, 2012)

24-15, 244 in 1st

73. OKC -1.5 > MIA LIVE, (-115), 26.45/23.00..................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 13, 2012)

39-30, 650 2nd

74. OKC +6.5 > MIA for 1H LIVE, (-105), 1.05/1.00..................................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 13, 2012)

101-92, 44secs

75. OKC -8.5 > MIA LIVE, (-210), 4.31/2.05.................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 13, 2012)

nice.  dipped down to 9.05.  now at 101.  can move it forward


----------



## 84cent (Jun 13, 2012)

a bit interesting.  took the 84 cents and turned it into almost exactly 101.00... then crashed it.  this will make a nice follow-through.


----------



## 84cent (Jun 13, 2012)

76. GERM +1 > NETHRLNDS, (-587), 9.39/1.60...................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 14, 2012)

77. SPAIN > IRELAND, (-382), 2.29/0.60.................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 14, 2012)

1-0, HT

78. SPAIN -2 > IRELAND LIVE, (-101), 27.07/26.80........................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 15, 2012)

70-55 3rd

79. OKC/MIA ^198.5, (-110), 22.00/20.00..................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 15, 2012)

80. FEDERER > RAONIC, (-325), 6.50/2.00............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 15, 2012)

81. FRANCE/UKRAINE, FRA has 1st corner, (-137), 41.10/30.00........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 15, 2012)

82. England scores first goal -142* vs Sweden scores first, (-142), 28.40/20.00..................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 15, 2012)

83. ENGLAND -PK- > SWEDEN for 1H, (-145), 11.60/8.00..................................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 15, 2012)

easy does it

 :mrgreen:


----------



## 84cent (Jun 15, 2012)

84. LAS +8.5 > ATL, (-350), 7.00/2.00....................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 15, 2012)

that will make 170.  on the way


----------



## 84cent (Jun 15, 2012)

85. DET +2.5 > COL, (-355), 2.13/0.60........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 16, 2012)

86. LAS/ATL ^80.5 for 2H, (-110), 88.44/80.40......................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 16, 2012)

87. IF'd 86: SEA/TUL Und 75.5 for 2H, (-110), 66.00/60.00.....................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 16, 2012)

wow, need 13 pts in last 5+ minutes for the win.. and not going to get it


----------



## 84cent (Jun 16, 2012)

need 9 w/ 3:15 left

one ft coming after the TO


----------



## 84cent (Jun 16, 2012)

brick

3 min.  need 9.  won't get it


----------



## 84cent (Jun 16, 2012)

9.  222 left. 

this is done.  ha ha.  what a joke.  51 in 3rd.  just needed 30 in the 4th


----------



## 84cent (Jun 16, 2012)

88. FEDERER > YOUZHNY, (-1250), 7.12/0.57.....................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 17, 2012)

89. SFG/SEA Und 0.5 for 1st Inn, (-125), 1.00/0.80...........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 17, 2012)

90. SALT LAKE/CHIVAS Und 2.5, (-148), 2.96/2.00...........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 17, 2012)

91. HAAS +4.5 > FEDERER, (-125), 11.20/8.96..........................................
91. HAAS +4.5 > FEDERER, (-130), 5.20/4.00..........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 17, 2012)

correction.  #92

92. HAAS +4.5 > FEDERER, (-130), 5.20/4.00..........................................

-

93. Germany scores first goal -230* vs Denmark scores first goal, (-230), 46.00/20.00..........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 18, 2012)

messed around a bit

94. NETHERLANDS +0.5 > PORT for GAME at HT, (-175), 26.25/15.00.........................................
95. GERMANY > BULGARIA, (-375), 15.94/4.25..................................................................................
95. GERMANY > BULGARIA, (-375), 33.75/9.00..................................................................................
96. OKC/MIA ^23.5 for 1st 6 min 1Q, (-120), 19.13/15.94...................................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 18, 2012)

lost every one of those.   down to 4.93


----------



## 84cent (Jun 18, 2012)

97. OKC/MIA ^44.5 for 1Q LIVE, (-105), 0.60/0.57............................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 18, 2012)

98. OKC/MIA ^43.5 for 1Q LIVE, (-125), 1.25/1.00............................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 18, 2012)

99. OKC/MIA ^94.5 for 1H LIVE, (-130), 0.65/0.50.......................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 18, 2012)

100. BOS > CHC for 6th Inn LIVE, (-145), 1.67/1.15.................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 18, 2012)

101. MIN > SEA for 2H, (-600), 3.12/0.52.............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 18, 2012)

102. IF'd 101: BOS/CHC ^8.5 LIVE, (-150), 3.64/2.43..........................................
103. IF'd 102: OKC ^91.5 LIVE, (-125), 1.88/1.50..........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 18, 2012)

at 5.25

104. IRE/ITALY Und 3.5, (-231), 4.04/1.75..........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 18, 2012)

think low of 4.18


----------



## 84cent (Jun 19, 2012)

didn't get to post #105

105. IF'd 104: David Silva no goals vs. Croatia, (-280), 5.79/2.07.......................................
106. ATL +0.5 > NYY for 5th Inn LIVE, (-335), 1.78/0.53..................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 19, 2012)

107. TOR/MIL Und 0.5 for 1st Inn, (+100), 0.50/0.50..............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 19, 2012)

108. PAN/P.RICO Und 153.5, (-110), 1.10/1.00............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 19, 2012)

lol, ATL pitcher throws a perfect game thru 4 innings and ATL gets a run in the 5th... and this still may lose.

hit, walk.  2 on, no out


----------



## 84cent (Jun 19, 2012)

109. ATL/NYY ^7.5 LIVE, (-140), 4.20/3.00..................................................
110. IF'd 109: Arkansas Und 3.5, (-115), 1.39/1.21.........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 19, 2012)

111. IF'd 110: Querrey > Roddick, (-150), 1.95/1.30............................................
112. IF'd 111: LAS -3.5 > WAS for 2H, (-110), 0.77/0.70........................................
113. IF'd 112: Ukraine +1 > England, (-213), 1.28/0.60.........................................


If these last 4 hit, it'd put it at 14.60.


----------



## 84cent (Jun 19, 2012)

114. Querrey > Roddick, (-135), 1.89/1.40............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 20, 2012)

Querrey retired down 5-2.

Didn't get to post these.

115. COL/CHILE Und 143.5, (-110), 3.30/3.00...................................................... 
116. FRA/SWE ^1 LIVE at HT, (-182), 1.46/0.80.....................................................

at 15.80 now


----------



## 84cent (Jun 20, 2012)

117. CHC/CWS Und 0.5 for 1st Inn, (-110), 3.52/3.20.....................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 20, 2012)

118. P.RICO/BAHAMAS ^159, (-110), 1.10/1.00...................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 20, 2012)

119.

9:14pm	$5.61	$5.10	Pending	6/19/12 9:00pm  Live In-Play Basketball  9507 Oklahoma City Thunder/Miami Heat Over 193½ -110*


----------



## 84cent (Jun 20, 2012)

119. OKC/MIA ^193.5 LIVE, (-110), 5.61/5.10..................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 20, 2012)

120. OKC/MIA ^96 for 2H, (-125), 2.50/2.00..............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 20, 2012)

all these win and it'll push it back up to 26.10


----------



## 84cent (Jun 20, 2012)

121. KUBOT -2.5 > PAIRE, (-118), 0.59/0.50...........................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 20, 2012)

122. BAGHDATIS > DARCIS, (-300), 7.47/2.49..............................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

123. SWISS/SERBIA Und 142, (-110), 0.62/0.56......................................................... 
124. D.REP -10 > JAMAICA, (-110), 3.94/3.58............................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

125. STL/DET Und 0.5 for 5th Inn LIVE, (-110), 9.90/9.00........................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

lol, instant loser.  lead off hit by the 8.  followed by a hit by the 9.


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

126. STL +0.5 > DET for 6th Inn LIVE, (-285), 8.55/3.00........................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

127. IF'd: P.RICO/NICARAGUA Und 150, (-110), 11.00/10.00.....................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

correction



			
				84cent said:
			
		

> 127. IF'd 126: P.RICO/NICARAGUA Und 150, (-110), 11.00/10.00.....................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

128. SFO/LAA Und 0.5 for 1st Inn, (-145), 1.31/0.90....................................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

dropped down to 3.10.  now at 4.00.


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

129. TULSA Und 18 for 1Q, (-110), 2.75/2.50..............................................


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

4 pts in first minute by Tulsa.  another instant loss


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

10 pts, 2 min

lol, that was quick


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

down to 1.25

130. PRLY:  (+163), 0.75/1.22........................................................................................

Pending	6/20/12 10:05pm  WNBA Basketball  651 Washington Mystics/Phoenix Mercury 2nd Half Under 78½ -110* 
Pending	6/21/12 2:45pm  International Soccer  102 Czech Republic (UEFA Euro) +2½ -850* vs Portugal (UEFA Euro) 
Pending	6/21/12 10:15am  ATP Tennis  208 Andy Roddick -430* vs Fabio Fognini


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

did an if out of 130 that lost

131. IF'd 130: TULSA Und 37 for 2H, (-110), 1.68/1.53...................................................................................

so depending on result of #130, it'll be at 0.50 or 0.79 left


----------



## 84cent (Jun 21, 2012)

132. PRLY:   0.50/1.37...............................................................................

Pending	6/21/12 8:30pm  International Basketball  1007 Puerto Rico/Cuba Over 156½ -110* 
Pending	6/21/12 7:10pm  MLB Baseball  962 Boston Red Sox -1 -104* vs Miami Marlins


----------



## Betting Forum (Feb 14, 2022)

@84cent are you here legend?


----------

